# New Toshiba laptop dragging - ?



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

I recently bought a new Toshiba laptop. I downloaded some questionable software, and I had to go to a malware forum to get some junk off the computer that was causing issues. But it seems like now, whenever I surf or want to do some function, there's a delay and it's like I can hear the hard drive or something crank up and spin in order to do the task. I know it's probably not that, but it's what it sounds like. I can hear something inside begin to whir after I want to visit a site or open a program. It's worrisome. I'll default the computer if I need to. I haven't put much on here yet.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Malware removal often leave issues and break things. If you haven't got anything on the machine, then I would reset it, but that's just me. Make sure you have all your documents and photos etc backed up.


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

lunarlander said:


> Malware removal often leave issues and break things. If you haven't got anything on the machine, then I would reset it, but that's just me. Make sure you have all your documents and photos etc backed up.


What's the best way to do that with a Windows 10 laptop?

Wait - cancel that. Just found the reset option. Let me give it a try.


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok, as I was going through the reset steps I got this message:

"Warning! This PC was recently upgraded to Windows 10. If you Reset this PC, you won’t be able to undo the upgrade and go back to the previous version of Windows.”

Problem is, there is no "previous version." I bought this laptop new - it wasn't an upgrade. So I'm worried that if I do the reset, it'll erase my OS and I'll have a brand new, non-functioning laptop on my hands. Has anyone done this step before on a new computer with Windows 10?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Are you sure it's not the cooling fan that's making the noise ?


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

Not unless it only cranks up when I type in commands and not before.


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You should be able to do a reset without problems. That being said, do you have Windows 10 setup DVD? If not then go download the MS Media Creation Tool, from here : https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10 It can create a Windows ISO. Then right click and 'burn image' to a DVD. Also before you do the reset, find the sticker on your machine that has the License Key. If reset fails for some reason, you can use the DVD to custom install again, but you will need that license key.


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

lunarlander said:


> You should be able to do a reset without problems. That being said, do you have Windows 10 setup DVD? If not then go download the MS Media Creation Tool, from here : https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10 It can create a Windows ISO. Then right click and 'burn image' to a DVD. Also before you do the reset, find the sticker on your machine that has the License Key. If reset fails for some reason, you can use the DVD to custom install again, but you will need that license key.


So Windows doesn't have a way to reset the computer to the way it was when it was bought (in my case anyway) without erasing the operating system, also? I'm surprised.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That sort of reset, if it exists at all, is supplied by the maker. Post the exact model details and we can see if yours has that ability (usually on a special partition on the hard drive).


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

I have a Toshiba Satellite C-55. I don't have a special HD partition. It's a 1TB HD.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a part of the model code missing..Check the bottom of the machine.


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

-C5241

This is the exact laptop that I bought:

http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-Satel...+Laptop+(Intel+Core+i5,+8+GB,+1TB+HDD,+Black)


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

From browsing thru your manual : from here: http://support.toshiba.com/support/modelHome?freeText=1200010678
Page 45 onwards. It seems you have to create a USB recovery drive upon first use. If you did not do that, then you can use the Windows Reset feature.


----------



## tricon7 (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for that info. But that brings me back to my original issue - if I "reset," will I erase my operating system? The wording certainly seems to suggest that. 

My son was using the laptop tonight with a plugin mouse, and when he unplugged it so I could use it, the mouse arrow disappeared(!) Only when I plug a mouse back in does it reappear. More and more seems to be going wrong with this laptop. 

So I said nuts to this and was going to only reset the laptop where it removed all my files - not "everything" - and I got a step that said "Warning! This PC was recently upgraded to Windows 10. If you Reset this PC, you won't be able to undo the upgrade and go back to the previous version of Windows." So although this is a new laptop, it looks like it had an OS other than Windows 10 on it at one time. I should demand from Toshiba either a Windows 10 disk so I can do a complete reset (which I can't do right now without going back to an older OS), or just return the laptop (which I'd rather not do).

What do you think?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

A Windows Reset will "re-install" Windows 10. You won't loose the operating system.

I suspect that that 'go back to the previous version of Windows' is just standard phrasing. To see if there was another version of Windows before it, look in C drive to see if there is a Windows.old folder. If there isn't then this wasn't upgraded from another version of Windows.


----------

